# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Merbau screen - how far can it span?

## theconcierge

Hi all, 
I have been reading this forum for a while now, this is my first post tho. 
I have some spare Merbau left over from  a previous project that I am thinking of using to make a screen ( in replace of a gate that has fallen down ). I no longer need a gate, as the side of the house it's on has lost it's access to the backyard with the creation a deck. 
Now, The span between the fence and the my house is 2200. I have two very tall stumps left over from my deck that I was going to simply concrete into the ground ( one next the fence and the other next to the house) and screw on the decking horizontal.  
Just wondering how far Merbau with span without needing a middle post? 
Cheers

----------


## journeyman Mick

> ............Just wondering how far Merbau with span without needing a middle post?...........

  
Depends on its dimensions and orientation. Obviously a 100 x 50 on edge will span a lot further than a 140 x 12 on the flat. :Rolleyes:  
Mick

----------


## Bloss

Merbau decking of 90x19 or 140x19 or whatever size you have will not span 2200mm without sagging a little at least. One centre support should be sufficient and it can be quite narrow if you want a cleaner look. You could use a piece of steel RHS of say 19x19mm or length of treated pine or you could use another piece of the merbau if that's what you have. 
Probably does not need to be a post into the ground - just running between top of top rail and bottom of bottom rail and screwed from either side (from support into rails if you want no fixings visible from the front or vice versa). If likely to be knocked, run into or can't be fixed solidly at the ends then a post set into a hole is the go - just 300mm or so deep - wide enough to have 50mm or so of concrete around the support (use quick set). No reason why you shouldn't construct with no centre support and see how much is the drop then add the support later (not too much later - the sag will not pull out if left too long).

----------


## bpj1968

or you could bolt a new bboard to eth sid eof your house and/or fence and use the stumps as posts in the middle. 
2200 is to far to span.  If two boards sag / twist / bow in different dierections it will be very noticeable.

----------

